# opening ports on TPLINK router for Mini to see Roamio



## ragu0012 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just changed router to TPLINK AC1750 Archer 7. Now my Tivo Minis cannot see my Roamio. The Roamio and both minis connect to the network just fine, very quickly. The Minis are connected via coax Moca. The Romio is connected to the router via ethernet.

A tech suggested that it might be an issue of the ports not being open. The TPLINK control panel seems like it takes advanced skill to navigate. Is anyone able to help me out here? I appreciate it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Before concerning yourself about router ports, you'll want to be more specific in regards to how your devices are now connected to your coax lines and Ethernet LAN. e.g. You say the Minis are connected via MoCA, but how is the MoCA network being created... by what device and how/where is it connected to your coax and Ethernet LAN? You were previously using a SBG6782-AC cable gateway as your main device, and to create your MoCA network. Has that changed?


----------



## ragu0012 (Sep 3, 2014)

I apologize for the confusion, as you have been the biggest help to me with my issues.

I'll explain my current setup and ask what you think I can do to optimize it.

(I solved the issue above by plugging Tivo Roamio ethernet into the SBG6782 instead of the TPLINK AC1750 Archer 7. I have the wireless radio on the SBG6782 disabled so that it acts as a router/Moca bridge and the TPLINK creates the wifi network instead of the SBG6782... but apparently plugging roamio ethernet into the TPLINK router was preventing the Minis from seeing it.)

So right now, my rooftop antenna comes into my living room and connects directly into my Tivo Roamio coax to provide my television signal.

The internet coax comes into the house, where I have a POE filter before it goes into a three-way splitter. The coax from the splitter runs 1. into my SBG6782, which creates the moca network 2. to an upstairs tivo mini, and 3. to a basement splitter that goes to the TIVO mini and to a MI424WR Rev I as we talked about in my other post.

From the SBG6782, the Tivo roamio is connected via ethernet, and the TPLINK AC1750 is connect via ethernet to create a wifi internet network in my home.

Are there any red flags in this setup?

I was thinking about selling the SBG6782 and replacing with a modem that gets better reviews. If I do so, then I assume I will either need to upgrade the Roamio to a Bolt, or add a Tivo Bridge or other bridge to create MOCA. I'm wondering what would be optimum for my setup going forward, assuming I will have OTA television and high speed internet moving forward.

Thanks again for all your help.



krkaufman said:


> Before concerning yourself about router ports, you'll want to be more specific in regards to how your devices are now connected to your coax lines and Ethernet LAN. e.g. You say the Minis are connected via MoCA, but how is the MoCA network being created... by what device and how/where is it connected to your coax and Ethernet LAN? You were previously using a SBG6782-AC cable gateway as your main device, and to create your MoCA network. Has that changed?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ragu0012 said:


> (I solved the issue above by plugging Tivo Roamio ethernet into the SBG6782 instead of the TPLINK AC1750 Archer 7. I have the wireless radio on the SBG6782 disabled so that it acts as a router/Moca bridge and the TPLINK creates the wifi network instead of the SBG6782... but apparently plugging roamio ethernet into the TPLINK router was preventing the Minis from seeing it.)


It sounds like my assumption may have been correct. It *sounds* like your SBG6782 is still your main router, as well as your cable modem and MoCA bridge -- and your TP Link may have been connected as a cascaded router, rather than being configured as part of the same LAN (as an access point). If the TP Link was connected via its WAN port to your SBG6782, that would have created a separate segmented LAN subnet, and TiVo devices on this subnet wouldn't be able to connect with any TiVo connecting to the SBG6782, either via Ethernet or MoCA. _(edit: Though connecting the Archer C7 via a LAN port without first properly reconfiguring it would have been considerably more eventful.)_

Moving the Roamio's Ethernet connection to the SBG6782 put it back onto the same LAN subnet as the other TiVo devices, allowing them to again see and communicate with each other.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Step 1 for getting your existing network more properly configured would be to put the TP Link Archer C7 into "access point" mode, either directly if the UI has such a feature, or manually (using instructions like those below), if not.

See: Awesome Toast! | Fixing stuff and maybe other things Awesome Toast! | Configure TP-LINK Archer C9 (or C7, C8) for access point mode

A key note from these instructions is that, once properly down-configured as an "access point," you wouldn't use the Archer C7's WAN Ethernet port.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ragu0012 said:


> So right now, my rooftop antenna comes into my living room and connects directly into my Tivo Roamio coax to provide my television signal.
> 
> The internet coax comes into the house, where I have a POE filter before it goes into a three-way splitter. The coax from the splitter runs 1. into my SBG6782, which creates the moca network 2. to an upstairs tivo mini, and 3. to a basement splitter that goes to the TIVO mini and to a MI424WR Rev I as we talked about in my other post.
> 
> ...


The only red-tinted flag is how the TP Link is configured and connected, as mentioned in my previous posts. Since you're still using the SBG6782 as your main router, many of the TP Link's routing attributes need to be disabled and/or bypassed to enable use of the Archer C7 as a wireless access point for your Ethernet LAN (i.e. the same LAN on which your TiVos reside).



ragu0012 said:


> I was thinking about selling the SBG6782 and replacing with a modem that gets better reviews. If I do so, then I assume I will either need to upgrade the Roamio to a Bolt, or add a Tivo Bridge or other bridge to create MOCA. I'm wondering what would be optimum for my setup going forward, assuming I will have OTA television and high speed internet moving forward.


If you replace the SBG6782-AC, yes, you'll need to make sure you replace the functionality it's been providing. So, having already purchased a replacement wireless router, you'd just need a cable modem and, as you indicate, a device to create your MoCA network. Just about any MoCA adapter would do, even another MI424-WR Rev.I reconfigured as a MoCA adapter -- but the simplest solution might be springing for a TiVo Bridge, currently on sale on Amazon for $70. (see this post for MoCA adapter options)

edit: NOTE: Had I known you were contemplating replacement of the SBG6782-AC, I might have stressed looking at a MoCA 2.0 adapter as a response to your earlier network extender question, since MoCA 2.0 adapters can be had for much cheaper in pairs, and MoCA 2.0 would give you more headroom for growth if you upgrade your Internet plan.​
Of course, if/when you opt for a full replacement of the SBG6782 gateway, you'll need to revert the above-recommended configuration changes to the Archer C7 necessary for its role as simply a wireless access point, since the C7 would then be stepping up as your main router.


----------



## ragu0012 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Again for everything.

At what internet speed would it be beneficial for me to use Moca 2.0 instead of 1.1?



krkaufman said:


> The only red-tinted flag is how the TP Link is configured and connected, as mentioned in my previous posts. Since you're still using the SBG6782 as your main router, many of the TP Link's routing attributes need to be disabled and/or bypassed to enable use of the Archer C7 as a wireless access point for your Ethernet LAN (i.e. the same LAN on which your TiVos reside).
> 
> If you replace the SBG6782-AC, yes, you'll need to make sure you replace the functionality it's been providing. So, having already purchased a replacement wireless router, you'd just need a cable modem and, as you indicate, a device to create your MoCA network. Just about any MoCA adapter would do, even another MI424-WR Rev.I reconfigured as a MoCA adapter -- but the simplest solution might be springing for a TiVo Bridge, currently on sale on Amazon for $70. (see this post for MoCA adapter options)
> 
> ...


----------



## ragu0012 (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh, the other question i meant to ask, do I need a second POE filter for my antenna?



krkaufman said:


> The only red-tinted flag is how the TP Link is configured and connected, as mentioned in my previous posts. Since you're still using the SBG6782 as your main router, many of the TP Link's routing attributes need to be disabled and/or bypassed to enable use of the Archer C7 as a wireless access point for your Ethernet LAN (i.e. the same LAN on which your TiVos reside).
> 
> If you replace the SBG6782-AC, yes, you'll need to make sure you replace the functionality it's been providing. So, having already purchased a replacement wireless router, you'd just need a cable modem and, as you indicate, a device to create your MoCA network. Just about any MoCA adapter would do, even another MI424-WR Rev.I reconfigured as a MoCA adapter -- but the simplest solution might be springing for a TiVo Bridge, currently on sale on Amazon for $70. (see this post for MoCA adapter options)
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ragu0012 said:


> Oh, the other question i meant to ask, do I need a second POE filter for my antenna?


Assuming the coax line connecting your antenna to your Roamio is isolated from your MoCA network, connecting directly from the antenna to the Roamio ...


ragu0012 said:


> So right now, my rooftop antenna comes into my living room and connects directly into my Tivo Roamio coax to provide my television signal.


... no, you don't need a "PoE" MoCA filter for your antenna. If I'm misreading how the antenna coax is routed, then maybe.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ragu0012 said:


> At what internet speed would it be beneficial for me to use Moca 2.0 instead of 1.1?


As your Internet speed approaches 140 Mbps. See the speeds listed in the "MoCA adapter options" link.

Though you may find MoCA 2.0 beneficial to your LAN connections regardless of your Internet speed, keeping the following in mind...

_Per the MoCA spec, MoCA nodes will communicate with each other at the highest spec supported by both nodes; so, standard MoCA 2.0 devices will communicate with each other at standard MoCA 2.0 rates (400+Mbps) while MoCA 1.1 devices will always communicate at 1.1 rates over coax (140-170 Mbps), even when networking with a MoCA 2.0 node -- though the total throughput for bridged traffic may be throttled by the Ethernet link quality of either MoCA node._​


----------



## ragu0012 (Sep 3, 2014)

Does this mean, if i switch to Tivo BOlt, the MI424-WR Rev.I would prevent me from getting full internet speed via wifi? Or would the MI424-WR Rev.I just limit the internet speed on the computer I use with it?



krkaufman said:


> As your Internet speed approaches 140 Mbps. See the speeds listed in the "MoCA adapter options" link.
> 
> Though you may find MoCA 2.0 beneficial to your LAN connections regardless of your Internet speed, keeping the following in mind...
> 
> _Per the MoCA spec, MoCA nodes will communicate with each other at the highest spec supported by both nodes; so, standard MoCA 2.0 devices will communicate with each other at standard MoCA 2.0 rates (400+Mbps) while MoCA 1.1 devices will always communicate at 1.1 rates over coax (140-170 Mbps), even when networking with a MoCA 2.0 node -- though the total throughput for bridged traffic may be throttled by the Ethernet link quality of either MoCA node._​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ragu0012 said:


> Does this mean, if i switch to Tivo BOlt, the MI424-WR Rev.I would prevent me from getting full internet speed via wifi? Or would the MI424-WR Rev.I just limit the internet speed on the computer I use with it?


You'd need to be more specific as to where the devices would be connected, and the roles each would be playing. But possibly.

As an example, you could have the best possible current MoCA 2.0 adapter, a bonded/extended MoCA 2.0 ECB6200, installed as your bridge, capable of 800+ Mbps throughput, but your downstairs PC wired to the MI424-WR Rev.I will only ever hit a 140-170 Mbps maximum throughput owing to the Rev.I being MoCA 1.1. A wireless connection to/through the MI424-WR would be similarly limited, whether using the internal wireless access point or a wap connected to one of the 424's Gigabit Ethernet LAN ports.

If you meant to say that you could switch to the TiVo BOLT and use the BOLT as your MoCA bridge, rather than the ECB6200 in the above example, the situation would be the same except the BOLT is a standard MoCA 2.0 device, capable of 400+ Mbps.

All that said, any devices connecting directly to your new TP Link Archer C7 as their wireless access point, assuming the C7 has been promoted to the main router role, wouldn't be affected by your MoCA choices, since the wireless bridge is built into the C7. Wireless speeds could only be affected by your MoCA choices if you're using MoCA as a means to provide a wired connection to remote wireless access points.

The "See also" link at the bottom of the "MoCA adapter options" post provides some additional background on bandwidth concerns.


----------



## John Nokomis (May 25, 2018)

Alright, I followed you these posts and yet fell short with what I had and the understanding that moca adapters that I had we're 1.1 and 2.0 better and, all the other nonsense, called TiVo directly and made great sense of a bolt (ota) and lifetime -discounted, I end this fiasco. Didn't really want to leave tivo as my integrated system with the 4 minis on hand. Price in the cost of 2.0 bridges and the possible install hassle. 

Thanks for the thread, it gave me hope but in the end, moved on.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

John Nokomis said:


> Alright, I followed you these posts and yet fell short with what I had and the understanding that moca adapters that I had we're 1.1 and 2.0 better and, all the other nonsense, called TiVo directly and made great sense of a bolt (ota) and lifetime -discounted, I end this fiasco. Didn't really want to leave tivo as my integrated system with the 4 minis on hand. Price in the cost of 2.0 bridges and the possible install hassle.
> 
> Thanks for the thread, it gave me hope but in the end, moved on.


I don't see anywhere where you sought assistance or clarification regarding your setup, whether attempted or merely planned. You likely would have had much better success (i.e. success) had you done so, starting with an education that you don't need MoCA 2.0 adapters, and that the cost per MoCA adapter could be as low as $18 if budget is an issue.

Given that you made the effort to publish a post-mortem to this thread, why you didn't make the effort to seek assistance with your setup is puzzling.



John Nokomis said:


> called TiVo directly


edit: p.s. This site has no affiliation with TiVo; we're just users of their products.


----------



## John Nokomis (May 25, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> I don't see anywhere where you sought assistance or clarification regarding your setup, whether attempted or merely planned. You likely would have had much better success (i.e. success) had you done so, starting with an education that you don't need MoCA 2.0 adapters, and that the cost per MoCA adapter could be as low as $18 if budget is an issue.
> 
> Given that you made the effort to publish a post-mortem to this thread, why you didn't make the effort to seek assistance with your setup is puzzling.
> 
> edit: p.s. This site has no affiliation with TiVo; we're just users of their products.


First, thank you all for your help. Next time I'll post questions and offer my set-up. My time and frustration with moca LAN down and my hence my home office computer, *panic* was setting in. Actually, I would prefer the 2.0 and learned as such from here. I know I could have made something work but comparing the dollars and time, my post was also just my experience and if others look at the replacement at discounted rates first, it might make them save time and money and stress.

I still have yet to receive my new tivo ota bolt and once again try to reestablish my LAN with my ISP. At this point, I'm active with 2 ISP's , given the cancellation doesn't prorate refund, I moved back while I wait for. My comments weren't at all meant derogatory. I truly thank all that help here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

John Nokomis said:


> First, thank you all for your help.


No thanks required, as no help was directly provided, right? You're very welcome to the info from the archives but, as you found, sometimes old threads fall short in shedding light on every problem.



John Nokomis said:


> I still have yet to receive my new tivo ota bolt and once again try to reestablish my LAN with my ISP.


Wait, you're still getting a BOLT OTA and will have 4 Minis? And what version are your Minis (v1/92000, v2/93000, VOX/95000)? How will the Minis network with the BOLT OTA?

Feel free to post your setup details if looking for assistance. Good luck.


----------



## John Nokomis (May 25, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> No thanks required, as no help was directly provided, right? You're very welcome to the info from the archives but, as you found, sometimes old threads fall short in shedding light on every problem.
> 
> Wait, you're still getting a BOLT OTA and will have 4 Minis? And what version are your Minis (v1/92000, v2/93000, VOX/95000)? How will the Minis network with the BOLT OTA?
> 
> Feel free to post your setup details if looking for assistance. Good luck.


I am looking for assistance. I start a new thread.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

John Nokomis said:


> I am looking for assistance. I start a new thread.


Heh, I noticed that you seemed to be doing additional MoCA research following your earlier post, and wondered if things were starting to click. I'll keep my eyes open for the new thread.


----------



## John Nokomis (May 25, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Heh, I noticed that you seemed to be doing additional MoCA research following your earlier post, and wondered if things were starting to click. I'll keep my eyes open for the new thread.


Setting Up Moca LAN with BOLT (OTA)


----------

